# [September] What are you Reading?



## Desdichado (Sep 1, 2004)

What, nobody's started this yet?  I'll have a go.

First off, I've got _Colliding Galaxies_ by Barry Parker.  It's a bit old (first published 1990) but as far as I know, the science is still mostly accurate.  It's written almost _too_ layman at times; it almost comes across as one of the more advanced books I'd find in the kid's astronomy section of my library rather than the adult section.  Then again, I've been an astronomy nut for years and years, so maybe I'm somewhere between layman and semi-expert in my expectations of astronomy prose...

I also ditched my Steve Perry (not of Journey) Aliens and Aliens vs. Predator books as horribly odious.  Rather, I dug through an old box in my basement and rediscovered my 1922 printing of Rafael Sabatini's _Scaramouche_ and started rereading that.  I _really_ like that book.  Now, I know Alexandre Dumas is often regarded as the King of Swashbuckling authors, and I can't argue that he doesn't deserve it, but dang, Rafael Sabatini has got to be the Archduke at least.  _Scaramouche_ takes place in France in the late 1700s and features a lot of revolutionary politics in the background.  However, it is very background in a lot of ways, although it does set up some truly remarkable stuff; when the Third Estate of the Assembly (equivalent to the House of Commons in British Parliament) is formed, the scions of the First Estate (the House of Lords -- the second estate, the clergy, has no specific seats in the Assembly) turn to spadassassins, expert swordsmen who position themselves to end up in duels with their bourgeouis political rivals.  The whole set-up of the Third Estate approaching a somewhat apolitical fencing master, who accepts based on his driving need for vengence, to be a "ringer" in this particular game sets up some of the best dialogue and action sequences ever put to a swashbuckling novel.  There are parts of this book that I literally can't read sitting down; I have to get up and pace back and forth because I'm so excited.  Other times, my wife asks me what the heck is going on because I'm reading with this silly grin on my face.

There was a movie that was _very_ loosely based on the book with Stewart Granger, which redeems itself somewhat from monkeying with the brilliant plot by featuring what is supposedly the longest and certainly one of the most intricate classical fencing scenes ever put to film.

Some other Sabatini books have had better treatment by Hollywood; _Captain Blood_ with Errol Flynn, Basil Rathbone and Olivia de Haviland is still _the_ mother of all pirate movies, and it follows the novel fairly closely (I'll be reading that one next) about the British doctor unjustly taken to Port Royale as a slave after aiding wounded revolutionaries.  After escaping during a pirate attack, he and his croneys swim out to the pirate's ship and capture it, and then operate as "patriotic" pirates, who are only pirates because they have to be, not becausetheyaretruly...  [head between legs... breathe... breathe...hyperventilating into paper bag...]

Uh, sorry there.  Got a little excited.  I do love my swashbuckling, I do.  And as far as I'm concerned Rafael Sabatini does it as good as anyone I've seen.  I actually prefer him slightly to Dumas.

Anyway, after I finish that, I'll be reading R.L. Stephenson's _The Black Arrow_.  Oddly enough, I don't have any fantasy on my current schedule at all right now.  I'll have to find a good one for October.  Maybe a good spooky one.

EDIT:  D'oh!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  It's a 1923 printing, not a 1922 printing!  I was getting this mixed up with my copy of _Captain Blood_.  As I said later, though, it's the fourteenth printing in less than two years; the first printing was 1921.  Must have been a darn popular book in its day.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 1, 2004)

Sabatini is always good    

At the moment I am re-reading _The Three Musketeers_, so we are on a similar tack  

Just finished _He Shall Thunder In The Sky _ (yeah Amelia Peabody!) and Michael Coe's _The Maya _ (nice introductory book).  After this will come _The Club Dumas_.

Hmm, given up-coming games, I might have to pick up some Sabatini myself    Sa ha!

That or re-read George MacDonald Fraser's _The Pyrates_...


----------



## nikolai (Sep 1, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> ...I dug through an old box in my basement and rediscovered by 1922 printing of Rafael Sabatini's _Scaramouche_ and started rereading that.  I _really_ like that book...




That must be close to an original printing. I had to jump though all sorts of hoops to get my hands on copy of this book. It really is amazing. The best swashbuckler I've ever read. I'm exactly like you; I have a big stupid, grin on my face reading it. It's absolutely fantastic, particularly the duels with the Spadassinicides, I love Andre's nihilism and his championing of a cause he doesn't believe in.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 1, 2004)

Actually, it's a 14th printing.  .  Although it's only two years after the first printing; it must have been quite popular as a new novel.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 1, 2004)

Up next on my plate is _Tarzan of the Apes_ by Edgar Rice Burroughs. 
 After that, I don't know. I just looked at my pile of books checked out from the library, and I have 47 waiting to be read.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 1, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Up next on my plate is _Tarzan of the Apes_ by Edgar Rice Burroughs.



Oh, wow, have you read that before?  I wish I were reading that one again for the first time...

For what it's worth, for those who said they had a devil of a time getting a hold of _Scaramouche_, my public library has it on ebook, apparently.  Now, if only I had a tablet PC to carry around...


----------



## nikolai (Sep 1, 2004)

*He was born with a gift of laughter and a sense that the world was mad.*



			
				Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> For what it's worth, for those who said they had a devil of a time getting a hold of _Scaramouche_, my public library has it on ebook, apparently.  Now, if only I had a tablet PC to carry around...




It's available as an etext on Project Gutenberg. So copies are available all over the web. That was only the start of my problem though; I read it as an e-text and *then* I knew I had to get my hands on a physical copy...


----------



## Dinkeldog (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm still working on Stranger in a Strange Land.  That will be followed by Spivak's Calculus, mostly, and the lecture notes from my Logic class, as my life is swallowed by another semester.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Sep 1, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Oh, wow, have you read that before?  I wish I were reading that one again for the first time...



 Nope. 1st time and looking forward to it.


----------



## billd91 (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm currently re-reading Eco's Name of the Rose. I haven't read that for about a decade and have been feeling the urge ever since I zipped through Da Vinci Code.


----------



## Krug (Sep 1, 2004)

_Swords of the Empire_ More Warhammer stuff.


----------



## JoeBlank (Sep 1, 2004)

As soon as I finish _Assassin's Apprentice _by Robin Hobb and _The Naked Olympics_, I'll be starting _The Club Dumas_ for the EN World Book Club.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=99429


----------



## nikolai (Sep 1, 2004)

JoeBlank said:
			
		

> As soon as I finish _Assassin's Apprentice _by Robin Hobb and _The Naked Olympics_, I'll be starting _The Club Dumas_ for the EN World Book Club.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=99429




Thanks for plug, you're a hero.

Incidently, as he was mentioned. Sabatini's books are brought up in the first chapter of *The Dumas Club*. For what it's worth: Balkan thinks _Scaramouche_ is the best, while Corso prefers _Captain Blood_. If you want to know any more, you'll have to read the book.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 1, 2004)

nikolai said:
			
		

> Sabatini's books are brought up in the first chapter of *The Dumas Club*. For what it's worth: Balkan thinks _Scaramouche_ is the best, while Corso prefers _Captain Blood_. If you want to know any more, you'll have to read the book.



Heh.  Despite mentioning those two on my list (because I own copies, and am currently re-reading them) I'd say _The Black Swan_ is close to being my personal favorite.  There was also a Tyrone Powers adaptation of this in Hollywood, but they largely ignored the novel's plot.  The film version of _The Sea Hawks_ is also awesome, although I've not read that book, and I understand the story is substantially changed as well.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 1, 2004)

currently reading www.nhc.noaa.gov


----------



## Khayman (Sep 1, 2004)

The Perfect Heresy by Stephen O'Shea --- on the causes, events, and repurcussions of the Albigensi crusade. Lots of killings, plus great papal quotes.

The Monks of War by Desmond Seward --- on the Medieval fighting orders.


----------



## Belen (Sep 1, 2004)

I have decided to re-read SM Stirlings nantucket series.   Good stuff.


----------



## MonsterMash (Sep 1, 2004)

Current reading:
Non-fiction *Beyond Fear* by Bruce Schneir *Elizabeth's London* by Liza Pickard
Fiction: *The Fortune of War* by Patrick O'Brien


----------



## Celtavian (Sep 1, 2004)

*re*

_The Edda_ and _The Times Atlas of European History_ at the moment. I'm either going to read _The Godfather_ or _The Count of Monte Cristo_ next.


----------



## Uzumaki (Sep 1, 2004)

In Cold Blood by Truman Capote. After that, Catch-22, one of the few high school classics that I have never read.


----------



## frankthedm (Sep 1, 2004)

Aliens: book 1 Earth Hive- 1991 Dark Hourse Sci-fi novel - better in the first 3 chapters than the Alien 3 and the craptasticly lexx-like french Alien 4

Listening through the Everything's eventual Stephen King Audio book.


----------



## Tetsubo (Sep 1, 2004)

Redeeming Men: Religion and Masculinities
And a number of gaming books piled up on my coffee table...


----------



## DMRob (Sep 2, 2004)

Currently: Hells Faire by John Ringo.  After that, i'm unsure.  I have nothing new to start on, but a library of over 7-8 hundred novels to choose from, so i'm sure i'll find something.  Also working my way through "The Worlds Largest Dungeon"

Rob


----------



## myrdden (Sep 2, 2004)

Memories of Ice by Steven Erikson


----------



## Kobold Marine (Sep 5, 2004)

Just finished Iron Council by China Mieville. Up next, The Te of Piglet by Benjamin Hoff.

After, I may have to go back and re-read Mieville's other books, Perdido Street Station in particular. And then that new Iain Banks novel, if I can get a copy.


----------



## Krug (Sep 5, 2004)

Finished _Swords of the Empire_, and picked up _Daemonslayer_, third book in the *Felix and Gotrek* series.


----------



## haiiro (Sep 5, 2004)

I've started the long process of reading World's Largest Dungeon, and tucked into the Insider's Guide to Salt Lake City (as I've just moved there). In an on-again, off-again sort of way, I'm also chugging through Grim Tales.


----------



## andrew_kenrick (Sep 5, 2004)

Reading a fascinating book about the Camorra by Tom Behan called See Naples and Die. Its really well written, and makes for some quite frightening reading, especially if you've been to Naples before.

Also got the Bookseller of Kabul  on the go, by Asne Seierstad.

Plus the eternal pile of rp books on the go!


----------



## jasamcarl (Sep 6, 2004)

'Assassin's Apprentice', a decent light fantasy read, and 'The Size of Nations', which attempts to explain the development of states as a function of economics. It's neat and mostly intuitive, and appeals to the strategy gamer in me.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 6, 2004)

I'm rereading _Game of Thrones_, the first book in the Song of Fire and Ice series (still waiting for the 4th book  :\ ). I'm also skimming the _XML for Dummies_ book my brother bought me.


----------



## Pants (Sep 6, 2004)

_Deadhouse Gates_ by Steven Erikson


----------



## Olive (Sep 6, 2004)

Kobold Marine said:
			
		

> Just finished Iron Council by China Mieville. Up next, The Te of Piglet by Benjamin Hoff.
> 
> After, I may have to go back and re-read Mieville's other books, Perdido Street Station in particular. And then that new Iain Banks novel, if I can get a copy.




You sir, have excellent taste.

I'm reading Philip K Dick's _A Scanner Darkly_, but I've almost finished. Then I'll get into _Slaughterhouse-5_, one of those books I've always meant to read but never have.

Then hopefuly I'll be able to buy the new Banks.


----------



## Ibram (Sep 6, 2004)

I just got through with the first Champions of Kamagawa book (the best Magic book that I've ever read, not that thats hard to do).

I'm just got "Brilliance Under the Moon" book three in the Tales of the Otori series... very eagerly awaited.


----------



## Krug (Sep 6, 2004)

Also _Batman: Black & White 4_.


----------



## replicant2 (Sep 9, 2004)

Just finished *Gates of Fire* by Steven Pressfield, and if you haven't read it, I highly recommend it.

It's historic fiction, the story of the battle of Thermopylae where 300 Spartans and their allies sacrificed their lives to stem the advance of the 2 million man invading Persian army. As history shows the Spartans were killed to the last man, but they slaughtered thousands of Persians, delayed their advance for three costly days and inspired the Greeks to achieve victory by their example.

The book's strengths are the scenes of combat, where you gain a whole new appreciation for the grim struggle of heavy infantry, clashing with spears and shields, as well as the depiction of Spartan culture, which from birth breeds men willing to fight and die for their homeland. They were the greatest warriors of their age (and perhaps any age), not only because of their rigorous training but because they conquered the fear of death.

Through it all, Pressfield makes you care by creating vivid, memorable characters. I can't say enough about this book!


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 9, 2004)

Still in the retro mood from last month:

*The War of the Worlds* by H.G. Wells.  Always one of my favorites.  The first "real" book I read as a lil'un, and since then I've read it probably 15 times.


----------



## Wombat (Sep 9, 2004)

Due to a short-term loan, I am hitting _Kitchen Confidential _ before _Club Dumas_.  Great book!  Reminds me of why I never became a chef!


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 9, 2004)

I've also been listening to _The Face in the Frost_ on audiobook, and I'm about 25-30% in as of this morning (should bump that up after lunch and the drive home...)

What a delightful little book!  Whimsical Lovecraftian horror!  I'm not sure why it's in the recommended reading list of the 1e DMG though; although it is a good little fantasy, it hardly seems D&D-like in style _at all_.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 9, 2004)

just reread: The Magehound, The Floodgate, The WizardWar by Elaine Cunningham

also Dissolution, Insurrection, and Condemnation in paperback (i hate hardbacks) by various authors.

and finally finished the paperback version of The Lone Drow by RA Salvatore

starting on the Rogue Series tomorrow night.


----------



## Sarigar (Sep 9, 2004)

_Vikings_ by Roesdahl and _Saga of the Volsungs_.  I'm on a viking kick(for a class, but the sagas are fun  ).


----------



## mmadsen (Sep 9, 2004)

nikolai said:
			
		

> I had to jump though all sorts of hoops to get my hands on copy of this book.



For anyone interested, you can get a copy of _Scaramouche_ from Amazon easily enough.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 9, 2004)

Olive said:
			
		

> You sir, have excellent taste.
> 
> I'm reading Philip K Dick's _A Scanner Darkly_, but I've almost finished. Then I'll get into _Slaughterhouse-5_, one of those books I've always meant to read but never have.



Both great books! _Scanner_ is my favorite PKD book. One of the few where he finally got off the drugs, then wrote about them. 

*Fiction:* _*Grass for His Pillow*_ by Lian Hearn
*Non-Fiction:* *Anti-Spam Toolkit*
*Gaming:* _d20 Future_ and _d20 Modern_
*Comics:* No comics! Too poor. 
*Work:* Another darn technical document...ug.


----------



## mmadsen (Sep 9, 2004)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Up next on my plate is _Tarzan of the Apes_ by Edgar Rice Burroughs.



Get ready for a _wild_ ride.  The original _Tarzan_ goes waaayyy over the top, and in ways you wouldn't expect.


----------



## ragboy (Sep 9, 2004)

mmadsen said:
			
		

> Get ready for a _wild_ ride. The original _Tarzan_ goes waaayyy over the top, and in ways you wouldn't expect.



And read the series! They get much better. The one with the movie crew is my favorite. Very tongue-in-cheek. Can't remember the title, but its in the teens.


----------



## mmadsen (Sep 9, 2004)

Uzumaki said:
			
		

> After that, Catch-22, one of the few high school classics that I have never read.



_Catch-22_ was one of the few classics I missed too, and I was really looking forward to reading it.  It ended up being one of the few books I absolutely could not stand.  I never finished it.


----------



## Lord Foul (Sep 10, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> just reread: The Magehound, The Floodgate, The WizardWar by Elaine Cunningham
> 
> also Dissolution, Insurrection, and Condemnation in paperback (i hate hardbacks) by various authors.
> 
> ...





I liked the Rogues sreies.  They were quick reads and they showed a different side of the rogue character.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 10, 2004)

Lord Foul said:
			
		

> I liked the Rogues sreies.  They were quick reads and they showed a different side of the rogue character.





read Hand of Fire by Ed Greenwood last night.

bad... very bad... probably the worst FR story i've ever read. i guess he couldn't recapture the story from the first book Spellfire. truthfully, it should have ended after the first book. the second book Crown of Fire was only okay but at least it had some things to keep you reading.


----------



## Lord Foul (Sep 10, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> read Hand of Fire by Ed Greenwood last night.
> 
> bad... very bad... probably the worst FR story i've ever read. i guess he couldn't recapture the story from the first book Spellfire. truthfully, it should have ended after the first book. the second book Crown of Fire was only okay but at least it had some things to keep you reading.





You're the third person I have heard say that.  I'm going to start reading it this weekend for two reasons.
1.  My wife said that I couldn't buy any more books until I read the ones that I alredy have.
2.  Hand of Fire is the last book I have on the shelf that I have not read.

After I finish this one its back to the book store to reload.


----------



## GSHamster (Sep 11, 2004)

I'm currently going through _The Black Company_ series by Glen Cook.  I've finished the first 2 series (and _The Silver Spike_) and am now working on _Water Sleeps_ in the _Glittering Stone_ series.

They are really good books, actually.  Though they are a bit predictable and people not dying is beginning to bother me.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Sep 13, 2004)

*Just finished the following*

Currently reading "The paper conspiracy" which seems quite good - based in 1700 England - sort of a Conan Doyilish book.

Finished "The lies my teacher told me" great book on American History or the lack there of.

Finished "The Liveship trader trilogy" - not a fan of ocean based adventures, but Robin Hobb blew me away with this one (i had finished the subsequent series - "The Golden Fool" prior to this) where i had to steal the plot contents and insert it into my campaign.

Juts finished the recent Discworld book - quite fun as always.


----------



## drothgery (Sep 13, 2004)

GSHamster said:
			
		

> I'm currently going through _The Black Company_ series by Glen Cook. I've finished the first 2 series (and _The Silver Spike_) and am now working on _Water Sleeps_ in the _Glittering Stone_ series.
> 
> They are really good books, actually. Though they are a bit predictable and people not dying is beginning to bother me.



That won't be a problem in _Soldiers Live._ I'm currently re-reading _The Black Company_ in advance of the release of Green Ronin's d20 game, and to kill time before re-reading King's _Dark Tower_ books before the final volume is released next week [released on the 21st, then a few days for Amazon to ship it to my place, so finishing a reread of the first 6 shouldn't be a problem.] Also this month: Bujold's _Paladin of Souls_; the Chalion books are showing that she's almost as good with fantasy as the Vorkosigan books showed she is with sci-fi.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 14, 2004)

I'm currently reading "Heretic" by Bernard Cornwell, the third part of his "Grail Quest" trilogy. It's a story about an English archer during the Hundred Years' War. Very good stuff, a nice change from the Sharpe books (which I love, but tend to get a bit formulaic after a bit, though the last couple of "prequels" were very good.)


----------



## talinthas (Sep 14, 2004)

Just finished Robin Hobb's Assassin Trilogy, the third young adult Dragonlance novel _The Dragon Well_, and just started _Flight of the Fallen_, another Dragonlance novel.

 I've currently got Gibson's Neuromancer in the queue, and am always looking for more suggestions =)


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Sep 14, 2004)

Just finishing up Iron Council. Afterwards I'll be moving on to The Year of Our War  or The Etched City. Any recommendations which way to go?


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Sep 14, 2004)

talinthas said:
			
		

> I've currently got Gibson's Neuromancer in the queue, and am always looking for more suggestions =)




I actually liked Mona Lisa Overdrive and Count Zero better than Neuromancer, but since they're sequels (essentially), you'll probably get there after you finish Neuromancer.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 15, 2004)

so i started the Alabaster Staff... but after 28 pages i put it aside. i'll wait until i have more time to start the Rogue series again.

instead i've decided to reread the Return of the Archwizards series. 3/4 of the way thru The Summoning and will probably start The Siege tonight. and finish the series this weekend with The Sorcerer


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 15, 2004)

Right now, I'm reading Point of Dreams by Mellissa Scott. Normally I don't read the third in a series before the others but finding the others has been somewhat difficult. I'm going to try buying them used through Amazon and see what happens. Most of the backstory mentioned is in the first few pages and so far I don't feel very overwhelmed by stuff detailed in the previous books. My only wish is for a map of the city and an explanation (which I assume will be in one of the previous books) as to why all the city districts are called 'Points'. The Point of Dreams is the theater district, that much is clear, while Point of Hearts is the Red-light area and Point of Knives is one of the seedy sections. 

The time period is a kind of pre-Victorian era. Manners and the cut of one's clothes are extremely important. Social status is strictly defined. It's a kind of 'detective story of manners'-type of story. Magic does exist there, along with ghosts and such; people know about such things, but magic is very subtle. 

I'm just getting into the meat of the detective story; the second murder has occurred with the first one (and how do you drown a man indoors on dry land without use of a bucket?) still unsolved. 

After that, it's back to _Conqueror's Moon_ I think, or perhaps I'll feel up to starting in on _Tales of the Otori_.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 15, 2004)

Jack London's trilogy:

Bâtard (London's first dog story, and the dog was EEEEEVILLLL!!!!)
Call of the Wild
White Fang


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2004)

I didn't ever think of that as a trilogy.  Although it's been many years since I've read Call of the Wild or White Fang...


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 15, 2004)

After a new year long hunt now, I finally managed to get my hands on 2010: Odyssey Two. It seems like the other three books are easy to find, but I couldn't EVER find 2010. Halfway through it now...I read this series about four years ago, and am glad to be re-reading it again.

Wow, I'd forgotten how much I loved these books. Though I remembered a good amount from both 2001 and 2010, I have forgotten most all about the last two...so once I get to those it'll be a nice surprise again.


----------



## Zelgadas (Sep 15, 2004)

Currently reading _Fairy Tale_ by Raymond Feist.  It's a modern dark fantasy about . . . fairies.  It's a fun read, even if it's not exactly great literature.  The characters are likeable and Feist does a good job of keeping the tension going.

Next up I'll probably read either _Les Miserables_, or _Something Rotten_ by Jasper Fforde.  I'd also like to read _Children of the Rune_, a compilation put together by none other than Monte Cook, but I have yet to get my hands on that one.


----------



## Berandor (Sep 15, 2004)

I just rented "Club Dumas" from the library for the Book Club.
More, I also checked out three books by Friedrich Christian Delius, who recently got a prize for his entertaining-yet-intelligently-critisizing-society books  that got me interested.


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 15, 2004)

Zelgadas said:
			
		

> I'd also like to read _Children of the Rune_, a compilation put together by none other than Monte Cook, but I have yet to get my hands on that one.



That one comes pretty highly recommended by my next door neighbor, particularly the Monte Cook stories themselves.  I'll probably be borrowing his copy; maybe it'll make my October reading list.


----------



## Klaus (Sep 16, 2004)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> I didn't ever think of that as a trilogy.  Although it's been many years since I've read Call of the Wild or White Fang...



 Not a trilogy in the "continuous story" sense, but they each revolve around a dog.

Jack London wrote Bâtard first, a short story where the dog and his owner are as black-hearted as they come, and hate each other with a passion. He then set out to write Call of the Wild in order to redeem dogs (and succeeded marvellously with the main character, Buck). White Fang, while not as stellar as Call of the Wild, became more popular than its predecessor.

All three stories are highly-recommended for those interested in cold-climate campaigns, specially with the releases of Frost & Fur and Frostburn.


----------



## jester47 (Sep 16, 2004)

Just finished "The Color of Magic."  Now back to finishing "Rime Isle" by Leiber.  I am seriously questioning Leiber after "The Frost Monstreme."  If its more of the same after this then I don't know if I will finish the series.  I have heard the last book was not somthing to be desired.  

Aaron.


----------



## AuroraGyps (Sep 16, 2004)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Right now, I'm reading Point of Dreams by Mellissa Scott. Normally I don't read the third in a series before the others but finding the others has been somewhat difficult. I'm going to try buying them used through Amazon and see what happens. Most of the backstory mentioned is in the first few pages and so far I don't feel very overwhelmed by stuff detailed in the previous books. My only wish is for a map of the city and an explanation (which I assume will be in one of the previous books) as to why all the city districts are called 'Points'. The Point of Dreams is the theater district, that much is clear, while Point of Hearts is the Red-light area and Point of Knives is one of the seedy sections.
> 
> The time period is a kind of pre-Victorian era. Manners and the cut of one's clothes are extremely important. Social status is strictly defined. It's a kind of 'detective story of manners'-type of story. Magic does exist there, along with ghosts and such; people know about such things, but magic is very subtle.
> 
> I'm just getting into the meat of the detective story; the second murder has occurred with the first one (and how do you drown a man indoors on dry land without use of a bucket?) still unsolved.




My mom managed to get me the first two books.  I read _Point of Hopes _ a couple of years ago, but don't remember much except for that I thought the setting was cool and that I was disapointed because who the bad guy was was pretty much given away in the first handfull of chapters.  Hopefullly the other two books are better.

I just finished _Apocalypse_ by Nancy Springer which I picked up right after finishing R.A. Salvatore's _Ynis Aielle_ trilogy.  Don't know what I'll pick up next.  There're a bunch of books at the library I want to check out: mostly the final books in trilogies.


----------



## Krug (Sep 16, 2004)

_Sabbat Martyr_, a book in the WH40K *Gaunt's Ghosts* series. Man, Dan Abnett writes GREAT action and fight scenes. This is really a great military SF series and you don't need to be too familiar with the WH40K game world.


----------



## NiTessine (Sep 16, 2004)

diaglo said:
			
		

> so i started the Alabaster Staff... but after 28 pages i put it aside. i'll wait until i have more time to start the Rogue series again.




Did much the same, but when I finally forced myself to read it, it turned out to be a fairly good book.

Currently, I'm reading Mika Waltari's _Sinuhe_ as a long-term project, and zipping through less intensive novels on the side, like Mary Gentle's _Grunts_ (finished around an hour ago), _Children of the Rune_, and _Lone Drow_...


----------



## driver8 (Sep 16, 2004)

I getting (technically not readin yet) am reading *Johnathan Strange and Mr Norrell*, a fantasy/alternate history novel that is actually getting quite a bit of mainstream buzz. Friends have been pointing me in its direction although I think its only just come out.

EDIT: My friends were right. This books is Jane Austin by way of Lord Dunsay. Written like a 19th century novel it is full of faeries, magic, scenes of London political life, humorous situations and characters. And the faux footnotes are too great.


----------



## LeifVignirsson (Sep 16, 2004)

Trying to make it through David Drake's _Goddess of the Ice Realm_ so I can get started on either John Marco's _Devil's Armor_ or the new Wayfarer Redemption series novel _Sinner_... There are just too many books and I spend way too much time not reading them!


----------



## Pielorinho (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm reading Donna Tartt's _The Little Friend_, a mimetic fiction work that's pretty engrossing.  (She also wrote _The Secret History_, a must-read for any students of classical Greece).  After that, I'm going to track down _Metropolis_, for our in-person book club; after that, I'm going to track down _The Club Dumas_, for the ENBook Club.

Daniel


----------



## Ferret (Sep 17, 2004)

I'm reading A cavern of Black Ice, Book one of The Sword of Shadows, by J.V.Jones. I must say it is the best fantasy book I have ever read, it is set in a kind of medieval/dark ages period (I don't know but there are clans and big towers) with very subtle magic. It's excellent.


----------



## Clarkesworld Books (Sep 18, 2004)

*Trujillo*

I'm currently reading TRUJILLO by Lucius Shepard.  It's an excellent collection and a signed edition to boot.  Recommended reading for any of his fans.  

 -Neil


----------



## Someone (Sep 21, 2004)

I´ve just finished Andrzej Sapkowski´s "The last wish". -the spanish translation-. There´s not an english one, but if you find it someday, pick it up.


----------



## Olive (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm reading _Neverwhere_ by Nel Gaiman.

I'm very... competent. It's good, but I'm not loving it.


----------



## Krug (Sep 21, 2004)

_Storm of Iron_, more WH40K fiction. Rather blah.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Sep 21, 2004)

Moving on to read 2061: Odyssey Three now...well, have to get a hold of it first, but its next on my list!


----------



## JeffB (Sep 21, 2004)

I don't read as often as I like these days, but lately I've been going through my old H.P. Lovecraft books after not reading them for 10 or 12 years.

Just finished up The Lurking Fear, and started At The Mountains of Madness    

Still creeps me out after all these years.


----------



## Retro-Rocket (Sep 21, 2004)

I am reading E.E. Doc Smith's Lensman books. I am just starting on _Triplanetary_.


----------



## Tetsubo (Sep 21, 2004)

Hidden From History: Reclaiming the Gay & Lesbian Past

And my pile of gaming books...


----------



## Clarkesworld Books (Sep 22, 2004)

Currently reading Mere by Robert Reed.

 -Neil


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Sep 23, 2004)

The old-school sci-fi trend marches on...

*The Day of the Triffids* by John Wyndham.


----------



## Clarkesworld Books (Sep 25, 2004)

*System of the World*

Currently reading System of the World to be followed by Terry Pratchett's Going Postal.

 -Neil


----------



## LizardWizard (Sep 25, 2004)

_ Cain _, by Lord Byron.
Poems of William Wordsworth & William Blake.


----------



## Brandigan (Sep 27, 2004)

I finally started A Game Of Thrones by George RR Howard, it's very cool so far. Any word on how many books there will be in total? The 4th one was just released, right?


----------



## drothgery (Sep 27, 2004)

Brandigan said:
			
		

> I finally started A Game Of Thrones by George RR Howard, it's very cool so far. Any word on how many books there will be in total? The 4th one was just released, right?



Err... Martin, not Howard, and the 4th book isn't out yet (and has been delayed again; Amazon says Dec 30, but I'm pretty sure it's going to be later than that). There were supposed to be 4, then 6, and now it's 7.

Of course, I'm one of the few who's read the first two without joining the Cult of Martin...


----------



## Brandigan (Sep 27, 2004)

Aha, thanks for the corrections. At this point, I wouldn't mind reading 7 volumes. But I just hope the quality doesn't suffer. Which seems to happen all too often in this genre.


----------



## ddvmor (Sep 27, 2004)

I've Just finished the Drawing of The Three by Stephen King and am starting The Legends of Dune: Battle Of Corrin by Herbert and Anderson.  I've only just spotted the new Pratchett offering, Going Postal, but that's next on my list!


----------



## RaceBannon42 (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm muddling through A Fotress of Grey Ice by J.V. Jones.  Its pretty good, but I just havent had much time for reading lately. I've been fighting a cold for a couple of weeks and everytime I lay down to read I seem to fall right alseep.


----------



## The_Universe (Sep 27, 2004)

I am currently a little more than halfway through Stephen King's _The Dark Tower.  _After this is done, I'll probably try to grab something by Dave Duncan - but we'll see.  Thus far, autumn has not stunned me with choices for reading.  Oh well - if I'm not reading, I'm writing!


----------



## The Human Target (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm rereading The Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin. I was hoping to have all three reread by the time number 4 came out so it could all be fresh, but it turns out ive got plenty of time.


----------



## Pielorinho (Sep 28, 2004)

I just finished _The Little Friend_, and unfortunately I can't give it the wholehearted recommendation that I give Donna Tarte's debut novel _The Secret History_.  It's kind of like Joyce Carol Oates's mid-century novels, kind of like _A Prayer for Owen Meany_, and kind of like a visit to the doctor where you know you're going to get a painful shot.

Hopefully I can find a copy of _The Dumas Club_, and have my next read be something fun.

Daniel


----------



## Korgan26 (Oct 1, 2004)

Star Wars New Jedi Order
Dark Tide I: Onslaight

Z


----------



## Pants (Oct 1, 2004)

_Memories of Ice_ by Steven Erikson


----------



## AuroraGyps (Oct 2, 2004)

The Human Target said:
			
		

> I'm rereading The Game of Thrones by George R.R. Martin. I was hoping to have all three reread by the time number 4 came out so it could all be fresh, but it turns out ive got plenty of time.




The Sept. issue of Locus doesn't list when A _Feast of Crows_ is coming out from Bantam Spectra (they listed July '04- June '05), but it does show up in the list for SFBC as coming out in April '05.
That's a long wait, but I'm planning to fill it up by checking out alot of the YA fantasy stuff that's coming out now.


----------

